# Homeschoolers



## Amp (Dec 5, 2012)

Just curious if anyone on here is homeschooling.  We started Kindergarten this year but are REALLY laid back.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been homeschooling for 15 years.  Got one that's in his second year of college, one that is a junior, and a preschooler.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 10, 2012)

I was homeschooled all the way up (so were/are my other 5 siblings).


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 10, 2012)

I was home schooled from Kindergarten, right up to grade 11. I send my kids to public school though.


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 13, 2012)

We homeschool. Our oldest is 12 and went to kindergarten and a couple months of first grade. Our youngest never went to school. We consider ourselves unschoolers.


----------



## farmkid11 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm homeschooled


----------

